# 1991 A1 series 80



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

A few months ago I told a friend I was looking for a 1911. I had a 1943 Remington Rand a long time ago. He said he had 3 Colts in his attic. He wanted $500.00 for one. He brought one for me to look at it. I opened the factory case. It still had the price tag $517.00 & factory red warning tag tied on to trigger guard. The owners manual, cable lock & warranty card still in plastic. He said He hadn't ever taken it out of the box. I offered to pay him $517.00 but he said a deal is a deal. I t is black parkerized. It shoots on target with 4 different types of cartridges. No ftf or ftf in 600 rounds. Was this an O.K deal??? JBR


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I believe you got a real deal! I got a 1991 Commander 4-5 yrs ago slightly used for $500. It's a great shooter. Not as pretty as some Colts. black matte, maybe parkerized finish.....but it's still a Colt! Enjoy!:smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrates. Without question you got a great deal. I have had a couple of used Colt series 80's that I paid more for than that and both were great shooters. Nice find. You got a brand new (except that it had been bought and sold once) Colt 1911 for 500 bucks. Sweet!


----------

